# Run Free Cooper.......



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, how very sad. So young, so unfair. Godspeed sweet Cooper, and big big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!!! He was far too young....he was absolutely gorgeous!

RIP handsome boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a tradegy, so young. Rest in peace Cooper.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry....Godspeed Cooper.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So, so sorry. What a handsome boy he was...and much too young! So much sad news lately.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my...only 6. He was so handsome. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Way too young. We need to have a talk with the rainbow bridge and tell it to stop taking so many wonderful animals. So sorry for your loss. Much love from Maggie and me.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your's and your brother's loss. What a gorgeous young boy....RIP Cooper.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh God I am so very sorry. I have felt so bad for him and all of you since you told us. He was way too young. I hate cancer!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Cooper, he was one beautiful Golden.

Rest In Peace Cooper.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run softly and free of any pain at the Bridge Cooper


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He is gorgeous and way to young to be taken. I hate cancer. It has taken too many of our sweet pups and people. Run Free sweet Cooper at the bridge.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy Cooper was...RIP sweet boy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I just want to add my condolences and sorrow at your loss. Cooper was too young for life to end. He looks like a real sweetie. It's so sad. Bless you.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Cooper. He was such a handsome young dog.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Cooper


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your condolences. I can't help but think that he's with my grandma - I just had these strong feelings of that yesterday afternoon. She passed in March and loved him. She had many health issues and was not well but Cooper always brought a smile to her face. When Cooper was a rambunctious 6 month old pup my grandma came out of the hospital for Christmas Dinner. She had a broken hip and was wheelchair bound. Cooper was the calmest most well behaved and just knew he needed to provide comfort. He spent a lot of time sitting with my grandma, calm as could be. 

I hope there's a beautiful lake at the bridge for Cooper. His favourite place was laying atop the 2nd storey deck and just staring out over the lake. He spent the majority of his last days there, not wanting to go into the house. I told my brother he should spread his ashes along the lakefront.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so sad, so young, what a handsome boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Run free, dear Cooper. He is running, playing and swimming now watching over your grandma. He will be waiting for you and your brother. Sorry for his loss.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He was so beautiful. I am so sorry for you and your family's loss.  Run free, Cooper.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldilocks*

Goldilocks

I am so VERY SORRY ABOUT Cooper and I'm sure Cooper knew how much you loved him!!

Right now I can see Cooper running with Snobear and all of our BRIDGE babies!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper. ( I know we love even the ones that aren't totally ours! )

I always loved your signature with Cooper and Pippa, sorry that Pippa has lost a friend.

It has been a hard couple weeks for on this board.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear of his passing. Your family must feel pretty lost without him. They leave such a hole in our lives when they pass.

I am glad your brother was able to care for him so well in his final days, and throughout his illness. It really was a horrible disease poor Cooper had to suffer. I am just glad he is without pain anymore, and with your grandma.

Many heartfelt condolences ... I just hate cancer.

Kim


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your brother on the loss of Cooper - such a handsome golden.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, run free again and sleep softly Cooper


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cooper. What a handsome boy and way too young to be gone.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hugs to you and Cooper's loving humans
Farewell Beautiful Boy
RIP


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Bumping up for Cooper.
I am so sorry!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now. I'm sorry for the loss of Cooper.  So young, so unfair. He is running freely at the bridge now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also just seeing this and I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was much too young. Very tragic. Cancer is so unfair.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

RIP Cooper. He was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am just seeing this as well tonight. I am so very sorry for the loss of Cooper, and know how much your Brother, you...and everyone miss this wonderful, beautiful guy. Six is much too young, the same age as my Jake who I lost to Lymphoma. Cancer is such a horrific disease. I am so sorry.


----------

